
Show HN: The GitHub/Facebook star beggers. - leatherface
It seems we&#x27;re living in a really fucked up world.<p>As if it weren&#x27;t enough the ugly people on facebook trying to get stars to inflate their low ego.<p>Now we experiencise it even in the world of software development. I came accross to a really pathetic situation when checking someone&#x27;s project.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;b55pQu0<p>Screenshot taken from: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vibora.io&#x2F;<p>Amateur developers nowdays add their projects on github in the hope of getting stars like the ugly girls on sexy clothes do usually on facebook.<p>It is really sad that software engineering has turned into such a nasty circus with the help of github.
======
ekampf1
What about them amateur grumpy engineers spamming "Show NH" with useless
rants?

------
fiatjaf
I once saw some project that would have a link to a demo, but the demo would
only work after you gave it a star on GitHub.

But this is not a Show HN nor a proper place to complain like this.

